# Model 3 screen animation delays



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a model 3 2.5 hardware. I have always noticed that while cars are passing in the opposite direction that there is a noticeable delay on when tje car actually passes and what is shown on the screen. Is this just a visual delay or would the cars actual safety features be delayed as well?

thank you 
Jeremy


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What you are seeing is the last steps in the processing lines. All the important stuff runs before you see it.


----------



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

I just want to make sure it is normal and is what everyone else is seeing. Do you know if hardware 3.0 is any faster or with less delays?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I have no idea and no worries about it. What you see isn't what the car sees. It's not even generated by the computer that does the driving.


----------

